# Deep Water Crappies



## greenhead17 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have been crappie fishing in 40ft with the fish suspended at vatious depths. They are really agressive but the only problem is all of them die when they are reeled up even if I take my time reeling them up. Any ideas on how to revieve a fish that was taken out of this deep of water? 
Thanks


----------

